# Lucian



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Silly boy!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Awww that face is adorable!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very cute!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Luv Him!!


----------

